# msi 6368 and ACPI

## changed

Hello 

Enabling kernel ACPI support locks keyboard.

Besides this machine works stable (I can work  with ssh)

Any suggestions ?

Regards

----------

## BonezTheGoon

What kind of keyboard do you have (not brand, I mean ps/2 or usb)?  Have you tried APM instead of ACPI?  Some boards can use APM instead, and in this case I don't think it would be a bad idea to try it!  Just some starter ideas . . . 

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## changed

I've tried APM but I'm not sure if I set it up correctly ... with APM enabled keyboard doesn`t freez but I can't shutdown   :Evil or Very Mad: 

it's generic PS2 keyboard...

thx and regards

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Well not much point in using APM if it doesn't allow you to shutdown eh?  Bummer!  Well it sounds like, and is probably more reasonable anyway, that ACPI is the correct power-management set for your motherboard.  Have you tried compiling ACPI either directly into your kernel or as a module to see if there appears to be any difference?  PS/2 keyboard is pretty standard to be used with ACPI, can't imagine that no one has experienced this before if it is a problem with your hardware/chipset.  If this is not documented as happening to anyone else then I would say that maybe something silly in the kernel is causing this bizarre occurance.  I will google away today to see if I can find any clues.  I'll post anything interesting (if I find anything.)

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Another interesting idea (spurred by a inconclusive google finding) do you have ACPI enabled in your BIOS?  First try it with it ENABLED, but then (just for giggles) try it DISABLED.

Just another idea . . .  Still looking . . .

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## changed

thank you very much for your help 

I tried both (module and kernel) configs but ... eghh I'm a nOOb 

could be it was my fault ...

anyway 'll try to disable ACPI in BIOS

thx again

----------

## changed

hehe it worked !!!

i disabled acpi in bios and it works 

no keyboard lockups and it even powers down correctly   :Laughing: 

thank You very much !!

but if you find some more solutions plz let me know cause this machine is meant to work 24/7... so I would be glad to be able to turn ACPI on someday   :Very Happy: 

Regards

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I would recommend seeking a BIOS update given that fixed the problem.  If there is an updated BIOS for your board it could possibly fix the issue you were experiencing.  BIOS updates can be a dangerous thing to do, so if you decide to try it out be very careful.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## changed

yeah you read my mind  :Very Happy:  I`m downloading new version right now 

thx again

----------

